# CAI goes Rrroooaaarr!!!



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Man do I love driving this car. Drives like stock in day to day cruising, but step on the accelerator and the thing roars like 10 lions in unison. It sounds like it wants to eat up everything in its path...

Here are some pics... 

















































I need to clean my engine bay, might do that this weekend....

I can get over the sound of the CAI @ WOT.. I litterally think I can make people in their cars beside me piss in their pants when I go WOT...


----------



## M3_413 (Jul 10, 2003)

What kind of CAI do you have.
Congrats on the dyno. :thumbup: 
Any othermods? What was 
the car stock HP and Torque?
A sound clip would be cool.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Baseline was run 002 on the dyno sheet. No other engine mods other than CAI. GruppeM by the way.

Unfortunately my digital camera isn't high tech enough to have a camera, but as soon as I find someone that has one I'll be taking it...


----------



## M3_413 (Jul 10, 2003)

So you gained about 7 HP w/CAI.?
Do you mean your going to film 
the car in action, sorry a little


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes, over stock form I gained close to 7hp at the wheels.

I'll try to get a sound clip of it going WOT (Wide Open throttle) under load.


----------



## M3_413 (Jul 10, 2003)

That would be cool, let us know


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

Congrats!!!

Does the intake sound like this at all?

Found this vid clip whilst browsing Ebay

Or this less the screetching?

:thumbup: :thumbup:

I love the sound of a 4.4L V8 in the morning!


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

I love the sound of a 4.4L V8 in the morning![/QUOTE]

Me too.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

DanB said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Does the intake sound like this at all?
> 
> ...


No not like Benfers, thats too Handa like.
It sounds like the second one, only much much deeper.


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

Greco said:


> No not like Benfers, thats too Handa like.
> It sounds like the second one, only much much deeper.


Benfer basically = Dinan, so that's what a Dinan one sounds like. If GruppeM sounds BETTER than a Dinan, I want to take a ride in your car!!!

-DanB


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

I get my camcorder back this week, I'll take some footage, and get my friend with his capture card put it on an mpeg format for you all..


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

If its 7 hp at the wheels how much is it at the crank.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Divide by .85 figuring for a 15% drivetrain loss.

8.24 to the crank roughly.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

How long did the delivery take before you got the intake.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Nice but.....http://www.griotsgarage.com/catalog.jsp?&SKU=11156


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

DanB said:


> Benfer basically = Dinan, so that's what a Dinan one sounds like. If GruppeM sounds BETTER than a Dinan, I want to take a ride in your car!!!
> 
> -DanB


I agree Benfer does sound the same as Dinan and the design is the sam so wwho do you think stole from who?


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

possessed007 said:


> I agree Benfer does sound the same as Dinan and the design is the sam so wwho do you think stole from who?


I don't think I ever said that anyone stole from anyone, did I? From the Ebay ad, it says that angles and the mounting is different than "other" intakes, and I don't really see anywhere else to route the intake (i.e. how else should the intake look/sound? It's a big 4" tube... Not many other configurations if you're going after something that sits in the bumper).

-Dan


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

DanB said:


> I don't think I ever said that anyone stole from anyone, did I? From the Ebay ad, it says that angles and the mounting is different than "other" intakes, and I don't really see anywhere else to route the intake (i.e. how else should the intake look/sound? It's a big 4" tube... Not many other configurations if you're going after something that sits in the bumper).
> 
> -Dan


I never sid u said I'm just asking if aybody knows who copied who?

By the way the mounting points are the same even the bracket unless they buy from the same manufacturer.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> How long did the delivery take before you got the intake.


I was in on a group buy, so I had to wait until it finished, then the whole thing took 3 - 4 weeks.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

in_d_haus said:


> Nice but.....http://www.griotsgarage.com/catalog.jsp?&SKU=11156


Next day....


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Greco said:


> Next day....


How did you wash your engine what did you have to close. I know the lights have to be closed but what else. THanks


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

The only other thing I covered besides the lights, which by the way I took a wet rag to afterwards, was the CAI, and the MAF. I wasn't too confident spraying the MAF with water.

Ohh I used Simple Green to clean the engine bay, and my garden hose at a spray setting, not stream setting.

I did half the engine at a time doing slowly...


----------

